# What Disney Movie That You Love Do You Think Is The Most Underated?



## Nayru42

What Disney Movie That You Love Do You Think Is The Most Underated?

Mine would be Hercules!


----------



## Voigan

Hercules:
I admit that the plot is a bit formulaic but the characters of Phil, Hades, and Meg more than make up for it. Also, even though the movie pretty much ignores Greek mythology except for the characters, I love all the little references to it like Phil warning Herc not to hit his head on the prow of the Argo and complaining about Achilles heel. 

The Hunchback of Notre Dame:
Claude Frollo is my favorite Disney villain and I really like how the movie uses more mature themes than most Disney movies like lust, racism, and religious bigotry. And the Hellfire song is easily the best villain song.


----------



## rabyoga

I think Wall-e is vastly underrated.  I thought it was brillant and very romantic.
I also feel that Chicken Little doesn't get any respect; but I really liked it.


----------



## Nayru42

Hunchback Of Notre Dame is definately underrated!  Each time I watch it, it gets better and better!



Voigan said:


> Hercules:
> I admit that the plot is a bit formulaic but the characters of Phil, Hades, and Meg more than make up for it. Also, even though the movie pretty much ignores Greek mythology except for the characters, I love all the little references to it like Phil warning Herc not to hit his head on the prow of the Argo and complaining about Achilles heel.
> 
> The Hunchback of Notre Dame:
> Claude Frollo is my favorite Disney villain and I really like how the movie uses more mature themes than most Disney movies like lust, racism, and religious bigotry. And the Hellfire song is easily the best villain song.


----------



## Nayru42

I think Wall-e got alot of hype when it was in the theater and when it came out on Blu-Ray.  It is also always ranked among the top Disney movies.  It is just not talked about like the rest of the top Disney movies like Toy Story, Little Mermaid, Up, etc.

Chicken Little is just ok for me, my kids love it though!



rabyoga said:


> I think Wall-e is vastly underrated.  I thought it was brillant and very romantic.
> I also feel that Chicken Little doesn't get any respect; but I really liked it.


----------



## maraki527

I am going to agree with the Hunchback of Notre Dame. There is so much detail in some of the scenes from the animators. I think it does have a more mature theme but I think it is very underated


----------



## karly05

I'm in with the "Hunchback" camp - THIS is one that really deserves the Broadway treatment - but my first reaction was "Great Mouse Detective."  That's a charming, funny little movie that I think is really underrated.


----------



## Ryan1989

The Emperors New Groove. I thought it was a good funny movie, but it seems to be a forgotten Disney Movie


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

Gnomeo and Juliet!

The characters are so cute and they could have put out a lot of merchandise. This DVD was available at many of the check-out counters in the DLR as if they were trying to promote it. I think it would have done better if there were plush characters, action figures, etc... The soundtrack is fabulous and the story is really amusing. And with the Disney references in the movie, that would have generated more interest in merchandise and would have built more momentum for the film.


----------



## sweetTexasgirl

Mine are from the '80s but Oliver and Company and The Brave Little Toaster are very underrated in my opinion. And it's not from the '80s but I also liked Dinosaur a lot. 

I didn't know Hercules was underrated I thought it was popular/well liked.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

sweetTexasgirl said:


> Mine are from the '80s but Oliver and Company and The Brave Little Toaster are very underrated in my opinion. And it's not from the '80s but I also liked Dinosaur a lot.
> 
> I didn't know Hercules was underrated I thought it was popular/well liked.



I love Oliver and Company! The soundtrack is awesome!!!


----------



## wiigirl

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Gnomeo and Juliet!
> 
> The characters are so cute and they could have put out a lot of merchandise. This DVD was available at many of the check-out counters in the DLR as if they were trying to promote it. I think it would have done better if there were plush characters, action figures, etc... The soundtrack is fabulous and the story is really amusing. And with the Disney references in the movie, that would have generated more interest in merchandise and would have built more momentum for the film.


----------



## Voigan

sweetTexasgirl said:


> I didn't know Hercules was underrated I thought it was popular/well liked.



Hercules is probably more forgotten than underrated. If asked what their favorite Disney movies from the 1980s-90s are most people's lists would consist of The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Little Mermaid, and maybe Pocahontas rather than Hercules, Great Mouse Detective, Black Cauldron, or Rescuers Down Under.


----------



## UncannySquirrel

like 90% of my favorite Disney movies are the underrated ones or were at one point underrated before a relaunch.
Oliver & Co.
Ducktales the movie(not many people remember there was a theatical movie)
Black Cauldern(one of my favorite book series, I wish Disney would dust off their copyright and remake the franchise and do it fully right this time.)
Emperor's New Groove(also Kronk's new Groove)
Robin Hood
Tresure Planet
Hunchback
Hercules


and for about the first decade of it's existance Nightmare before Christmas. I remember seeing that opening weekend as a kid and not many people knew about it until it relaunched and showed up at Hot Topic.


----------



## Nayru42

I love DuckTales movie, I think it was Treasure Of The Lost Lamp....we don't have it, but we do have the Cartoon Seasons....



UncannySquirrel said:


> like 90% of my favorite Disney movies are the underrated ones or were at one point underrated before a relaunch.
> Oliver & Co.
> Ducktales the movie(not many people remember there was a theatical movie)
> Black Cauldern(one of my favorite book series, I wish Disney would dust off their copyright and remake the franchise and do it fully right this time.)
> Emperor's New Groove(also Kronk's new Groove)
> Robin Hood
> Tresure Planet
> Hunchback
> Hercules
> 
> 
> and for about the first decade of it's existance Nightmare before Christmas. I remember seeing that opening weekend as a kid and not many people knew about it until it relaunched and showed up at Hot Topic.


----------



## surferdave

Hook!

I thought it was underrated when it came out; they've been playing it a lot on BBC America recently and I think it's better than I remember. I think Dustin Hoffman was brilliant as Captain Hook and so was Bob Hoskins as Smee. I thought my daughter would find it too slow in the first half and not like some of the characters being different from the cartoon but she loves it and won't stop watching it.


----------



## Nayru42

Great pick, I didn't appreciate this movie that much when it came out, but now I love it!



surferdave said:


> Hook!
> 
> I thought it was underrated when it came out; they've been playing it a lot on BBC America recently and I think it's better than I remember. I think Dustin Hoffman was brilliant as Captain Hook and so was Bob Hoskins as Smee. I thought my daughter would find it too slow in the first half and not like some of the characters being different from the cartoon but she loves it and won't stop watching it.


----------



## HowardTheDuck

I have loads of favorite Disney movies that I think are underrated... But my 'baby' right now is Wreck-It Ralph... I know it had some hype, but I didn't see a super vast amount of merch for that movie, at least not where I live, and talk about it around here (where I live) is low to negative. I mean, I feel like the only person in my town sometimes who really loved it and was into the fandom. I mean, just once, I'd like to be walking around somewhere and bump into someone else wearing an "I'm Gonna Wreck-It!" shirt other than myself... Or someone else who really likes plushes like I do that has a plush of maybe Ralph or Vanellope like I do... I have a talking Ralph. My boyfriend who lives with me has a Vanellope. 

I also have a near-finished Vanellope costume, and my boyfriend has a near-finished Ralph costume. 

And Turbo was the absolute most demented fun I have ever had with a Disney villain in YEARS.  Seriously. I mean, I love how he fooled literally EVERYONE. Even the people watching the film! 'Course, I admit when Tangled came, I loved Mother Gothel a lot, too. But that's getting a little off-topic. lol


----------



## katiee37

I would have to say Oliver and Company. I was surprised when I went to college how many people had never seen it, and it was one of my favorites growing up.

I also think 101 Dalmatians is underrated now. I remember it being a big deal when it came out and there were a lot of McDonalds/Burger King/assorted fast food places that picked it up for Happy Meal toys and I'm sure other sponsorships came of it, but nowadays it doesn't seem like a popular movie. It's one of the movies I wish was represented more in the parks aside from All Star Movies and the occasional Cruella de Vil appearance.


----------



## Muppetfan16

Gee, I think there are _a lot_ of underrated (and forgotten) Disney movies:
The Sword in the Stone
The Aristocats
Robin Hood
The Rescuers
The Fox and the Hound
The Great Mouse Detective
The Rescuers Down Under
Pocahontas
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Hercules
The Emperor's New Groove
Atlantis: The Lost Empire
Home on the Range
Meet the Robinsons
And I'm not even including the package films of the early days!
As for underrated Disney/Pixar movies, I's say A Bug's Life and Brave.


----------



## Micca

Another vote for Hunchback!  The live stage version at DHS was epic.  

BTW: Hook isn't a Disney movie (but I like it too).  Hook is from Amblin Entertainment.


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Aristocats
Hercules
101 Dalmatians (the original)
Pixar - A Bug's Life

I know that Sleeping Beauty is a popular film, but I think it is underrated in terms of not being as promoted or popular as some of the other Princess films.  The animation style has always been so beautiful to me.



DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Gnomeo and Juliet!
> 
> The characters are so cute and they could have put out a lot of merchandise. This DVD was available at many of the check-out counters in the DLR as if they were trying to promote it. I think it would have done better if there were plush characters, action figures, etc... The soundtrack is fabulous and the story is really amusing. And with the Disney references in the movie, that would have generated more interest in merchandise and would have built more momentum for the film.



Gnomeo and Juliet was not a Disney film.


----------



## BayouBelle77

The Sword in the Stone, and Robin Hood. Why does no one get excited about those anymore? They're both clever and the animation is great, and both are set in jolly olde England, a setting that lends itself to fairy tales and thus Disney movies!


----------



## WyoMickey

Song of the South.


----------



## MickeyLover17

The Hunchback of Notre Dame! There is nothing in the parks to represent any of the characters since the show closed at Hollywood Studios (then MGM lol!) and the only character you can meet is Frollo, and only at the Halloween party.


----------



## old lady

Robin hood and the Black Cauldron ( they should have made it into live action plus computer imagery). Most of the old live action classic were underrated.


----------



## VintageDisneyGirl

The Aristocats and The Rescuers


----------



## surferdave

Micca said:


> BTW: Hook isn't a Disney movie (but I like it too).  Hook is from Amblin Entertainment.



Don't I feel sheepish.


----------



## lkbuster

*Mulan* for sure It has a wonderful story but doesn't get recognized as much as the other Princess movies. Even Merida is getting on lunchboxes with the more regal princesses! Mulan should get a lunchbox!


----------



## alicat8

i don't think hercules or mulan get the credit they deserve (as others have said)

my pick is atlantis-i don't think anyone even saw it.  i was a big fan


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

Emperor's New Groove is one of my all time favorite Disney movies and isn't very well known  I wish they had more merchandise (PINS) because I would definitely buy it. 
I also agree that Robin Hood, Aristocats, and Hercules are under appreciated (as well as under merchandised). 
Wouldn't everyone love to see some more Emperor's New Groove, Robin Hood, Aristocats, and Hercules pins?


----------



## Micca

Atlantis is a really cool movie.  It's more of an action/sci-fi film than most Disney movies.  Emperor's New Groove is also excellent and very funny.


----------



## BrianL

I love Oliver and Co. and Atlantis: The Lost Empire. I know both of those came during "low periods" for the studio, but I love them.

In the Live action realm, Black Hole and Something Wicked This Way Comes are both criminally forgotton.

Also, Lone Ranger! It's actually a really fun movie!


----------



## Miss Ariel

Totally agree with most of the comments on this thread.

I think Hercules and The Hunchback of Notre Dame are under rated.
I also felt that Ratatouille was a little under rated and I love that film. 



x


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

BrianL said:


> Also, Lone Ranger! It's actually a really fun movie!



Yes! Completely agree.


----------



## mystery222184

Tarzan!


----------



## sewmess

All my "underrated" picks have been listed but especially:

Atlantis (can anyone say forgotten princess?)
Treasure Planet

And I'm a huge fan of what I call the "Phil Harris movies"
Aristocats, Robin Hood, Jungle Book
They enforced a love of big band and jazz in the youthful me.


----------



## ElvisX

Robin hood, for sure. I just love the characters and the medieval setting. When I was a kid, I was fascinated by the stories of Robin Hood, and having one of my favorite characters turned into a Disney character was like a dream come true


----------



## MichelleAMouse

Two more votes for Robin Hood, and Oliver and Company!


----------



## Princess_taffy05

The Aristocats
Oliver and Company
The Fox and The Hound
Hercules
Hunchback
Robin Hood


I always thought they should have a ride or an eatery based on each movie made.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Princess and the Frog. Rapunzel was so popular that Tiana was pushed back but I think she is the best Disney Princess and it's one of the best Disney Movies in recent times.


----------



## PrincessIndia

Aristocats!


----------



## HubbDave

Incredibles

Emperor
Mulan
Pete's Dragon


----------



## Princess Katherine

The Emperors New Groove is like my favorite movie! The Rescuers and Aristocats are also great!

Katie


----------



## QueenRuth

I could be here for awhile. but here is some that are at the top of my head,

The Brave Little Toaster.
Such a fun and cute film I laughed and cried. I doubt many People even know about this Disney treasure. I don't even see Merchandise from the film

Hunchback Of Notre Dame. 
I love the whole film needs more love

The Rescuers and Rescuers Down Under.
The two are so fun and it's hard to see A number two. come out as good

The Princess And The Frog
Me and my son love it Tiana is a great example for Kids. Plus I liked the songs very fun. you have to admit it aint Loved well  

Bedknobs And Broomsticks.
It is such a fun Musical. everybody seems so loving Marry popins more

Pete's Dragon.
Fun movie as well plus it has Mickey rooney and Hellen reddy. making more good


----------



## QueenRuth

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Princess and the Frog. Rapunzel was so popular that Tiana was pushed back but I think she is the best Disney Princess and it's one of the best Disney Movies in recent times.



I agree even though My daughter loves Tangled. I do like it.
But Princess and the Frog is more fun.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Wall.E DEFINITELY. It's the greatest movie. And just. Oh my goodness. Walle and Eva and MO! 

I agree with the 101 Dalmations. When it came out it was a big thing. But it should be more known now! They need to make a ride or SOMETHING at Disney for 101 Dalmations. It's one of my favorites!

Homeward Bound!! Such awesome movies  

Brave Little Toaster. Yes. 

Pete's Dragon?!?! Although I'm sure it was more popular at the time..I remember my older cousins watching it, they're 30 or close to it now. 

Aristocats?! I watched that movie all the time as a kid! 

The Ugly Dachshund is a greaaaaat movie. Obviously they can't do much with it at WDW. BUT, if you have not seen it. Watch it! Especially if you love dogs!   

P.S. I don't like Hunchback...  was never a fan of it...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

QueenRuth said:


> I agree even though My daughter loves Tangled. I do like it.
> But Princess and the Frog is more fun.



 We're not big Tangled fans but we adore Princess and the Frog. The songs are fun and catchy, the characters are great (Ray and Louis are wonderful), we even adore Charlotte


----------



## QueenRuth

Disney_Princess83 said:


> We're not big Tangled fans but we adore Princess and the Frog. The songs are fun and catchy, the characters are great (Ray and Louis are wonderful), we even adore Charlotte



I sooo like Charlotte she is so funny and always happy. She is a great friend to Tiana. Making her have a heart of gold I also love the Gown. she wears at her party. I did find ray to be very romantic. Agreed Louis is fun,


----------



## mom22belles

Meet The Robinsons


----------



## PuppyJonathan

I've always found the three caballeros underrated. In the Disney community it is appreciated but for everyone else they just pass it up. I feel that the characters make it and that's why it's underrated
Meet the Robinsons too!


----------



## old lady

I suppose movies that are underratted must be due with how much money the movie made? Sleeping Beauty was what people claim or Disney claim it was his masterpiece, but it was a disappointment in the box office? Is that true?


----------



## Micca

PuppyJonathan said:


> I've always found the three caballeros underrated. In the Disney community it is appreciated but for everyone else they just pass it up. I feel that the characters make it and that's why it's underrated
> Meet the Robinsons too!



I'm a big 3 Cab fan too.  There is some serious artwork in that film, the music, and the combination of animation with live action are terrific.  Along with its sibling Saludos Amigos it's an interesting time in Disney history.


----------



## Disneydude97

I have two choices, both of which are personal favorites of mine: The Hunchback of Notre Dame and Brother Bear.


----------



## ThereAndBackAgain

The Rescuers
101 Dalmations
Atlantis 

These are all my favorites that I feel are under-rated or forgotten. Especially Atlantis.


----------



## ThereAndBackAgain

old lady said:


> I suppose movies that are underratted must be due with how much money the movie made? Sleeping Beauty was what people claim or Disney claim it was his masterpiece, but it was a disappointment in the box office? Is that true?



Compared to how much it cost to make at the time it was. I think the artwork is amazing though.


----------



## Lucrezia

_Hunchback of Notre Dame._ For sure, hands down, it is THE most underrated Disney movie in my book. That film is a masterpiece! The animation is so beautiful. Also, _Hercules,_ _Oliver and Company_, _The Rescuers_, and some more I'm forgetting... those are all very good. I loved them when I was little and for sure think they deserve more respect. Not to mention _Ratatouille_! I hardly ever hear about that film and its great!


----------



## Lucrezia

_Hunchback of Notre Dame._ For sure, hands down, it is THE most underrated Disney movie in my book. That film is a masterpiece! The animation is so beautiful. Also, _Hercules,_ _Oliver and Company_, _The Rescuers_, and some more I'm forgetting... those are all very good. I loved them when I was little and for sure think they deserve more respect. Not to mention _Ratatouille_! I hardly ever hear about that film and its great!


----------



## emilily88

Great Mouse Detective! Love it!


----------



## IngridDisney

Hercules and The Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## carrie1626

Disney_Princess83 said:


> We're not big Tangled fans but we *adore Princess and the Frog. The songs are fun and catchy, the characters are great *(Ray and Louis are wonderful), we even adore Charlotte



  This movie deserves so much more.


----------



## goofymoma

VintageDisneyGirl said:


> The Aristocats and The Rescuers


Agreed, two of my faves growing up, along with Fox & the Hound!


----------



## Melany502

I'm in love with the many adventures of Winnie the Pooh. I watch it often


----------



## goofymoma

alicat8 said:


> i don't think hercules or mulan get the credit they deserve (as others have said)  my pick is atlantis-i don't think anyone even saw it.  i was a big fan



I agree, I owed a copy of Mulan before I had kids and still love to watch it.


----------



## goofymoma

My list:
Ratatouille 
Atlantis
Fox and the Hound
Hercules
The Rescuers
Pete's Dragon
Bedknobs & Broomsticks
& the Herbie movies


----------



## valleygirl1992

I think Hercules, Mulan, and Hunchback of Notre Dame deserve better rating.


----------



## elvinhughes

Mine is also Hercules


----------



## meggiebeth

Atlantis, Hercules, Mulan and Enchanted are all fabulous movies that I think are underrated 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RachieSambora

I totally agree with Atlantis! I watched it last night for the first time in years and it was just as good as I remember! 
I've also always thought that Hunchback doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## supernova

The Rescuers is my all-time favorite Disney film, primarily for Madame Medusa.


----------



## Irish Piglet

Piglet's Big Movie.


----------



## Bluegrrl

Atlantis, def.  The Mike Mignola art is amazing (he writes/draws Hellboy. Look for the square fingers, that's his style), Hunchback, Make Mine Music, Melody Time, Cinderella (how many have actually seen the original?), Sleeping Beauty, Mr. Toad and Ichabod Crane, Meet the Robinsons (!! I always cry at the end), Princess and the Frog (Ray!!!), and Bambi. 

Of the live-actions, I really like Hayley Mills movies like The Moonspinners and Summer Magic (Ugly Bug Ball anyone?).  I would really like to see the DVD release of the Horsemasters, which was a two parter on Wonderful World of Color.  But that's just me.


----------



## KrazyPete

I love the Hunchback. It would be one of my favorite movies of all time if not for those annoying gargoyles.

Emperor's New Groove is probably the funniest Disney, I love that one too.

But for the most underrated, I vote for A Goofy Movie. Seriously funny with a lot of heart and a classic character that doesn't get to the big screen very often.


----------



## moovieguru

Voigan said:
			
		

> Hercules:
> I admit that the plot is a bit formulaic but the characters of Phil, Hades, and Meg more than make up for it. Also, even though the movie pretty much ignores Greek mythology except for the characters, I love all the little references to it like Phil warning Herc not to hit his head on the prow of the Argo and complaining about Achilles&#146; heel.
> 
> The Hunchback of Notre Dame:
> Claude Frollo is my favorite Disney villain and I really like how the movie uses more mature themes than most Disney movies like lust, racism, and religious bigotry. And the Hellfire song is easily the best villain song.



Hercules
I love this movie. One of my favorites. Great plot and keeps you interested! I have loved it since I was a kid and still have days where I sit back and watch it!!!♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## disneyisawesome07

i love The Jungle Book and say that this one is very underrated.


----------



## mco65

Fox and the Hound...

I just love that show. Even named our latest pup.. Copper. 

_I'm a hound dog! _


----------



## disneyisawesome07

mco65 said:


> Fox and the Hound...
> 
> I just love that show. Even named our latest pup.. Copper.
> 
> _I'm a hound dog! _



The Fox and the Hound is awesome  but also sad.


----------



## allears

Newsies!


----------



## alicat8

allears said:
			
		

> Newsies!



Oh how I love Newsies. The songs still bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## allears

At least it gained some credit for inspiring the hit Broadway show!


----------



## alicat8

allears said:
			
		

> At least it gained some credit for inspiring the hit Broadway show!



I have to tell you that when I was in 6th grade (when it came out) I said "they should put this on Broadway!" and then finally 20 years later it happened!!


----------



## coneygoil

I'm extremely passionate about underrated Disney movies!  My two #1 favorites are Treasure Planet and Wreck-It Ralph. Both are amazing movies with outstanding animation and great characters and story. I'm all up in the Hunchback camp as well. The soundtrack is EPIC and the animation (especially the backgrounds of Paris) are mind-blowing with the detail that was all done by just human hands and PENCILS.


----------



## coneygoil

allears said:


> Newsies!



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! My favorite movie of all time for 15 years now!


----------



## carmelhp

WyoMickey said:


> Song of the South.



TDO has been purposely suppressed SOTS. When I was a kid watching Wonderful World of Disney (in living color) on Sunday nights in the '70's they played it fairly often, at least several times. Then, nothing, like it never existed.


----------



## CarlaLovesDisney

*Atlantis* is my definite number 1 for most underrated Disney movie. But also: 

Treasure Planet
Robin Hood
101 Dalmatians
The Princess and the Frog
The Emperor's New Groove
Oliver and Company
Home on the Range
The Rescuers
The Great Mouse Detective
Meet the Robinsons
The Lion King 1 1/2


----------



## Lunakid27

I think Treasure Planet, Fantasia 2000, & Brother Bear are unfairly underrated, but there are many others I think are highly regarded yet don't get enough attention from the general public or the company, like Fantasia, Tarzan, The Fox & The Hound... a lot of them. They're all so pretty.

I'll throw in The Three Musketeers staring Mickey/Donald/Goofy too even though it's direct-to-video, it was actually really funny!


----------



## DisneyPanda17

The. Old muppet show  I have the first season on DVD. I'm glad they are finally getting back their popularity  Go animal!


----------



## DisneyDreaming14

Hercules
Mulan
Pocahontas
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
And the Princess and the Frog- it got a lot of cred in the beginning, but now not so much


----------



## CarlyJo

Emperor's New Groove is my favorite underrated disney movie. It is hilarious and we quote it a lot in our house!
Wreck-It-Ralph is another one we quote daily and we all love it!
Enchanted was so funny and the songs were great but i feel like a lot of people over look it a lot since they didn't really do any merchandise for it since they didn't want to pay Amy Adams for her likeness forever.
Sword in the Stone
Atlantis was AMAZING and we love it. The second one not so much though.
Treasure Planet was so imaginative and a cool way to make it new.
Hercules
The Aristocats is one of my favorites and now my daughter loves it as well.
The Fox and the Hound and the second one(it wasn't terrible) were so good!
I'm sure there are more I am forgetting but I will get off my soapbox now. 

Also I dislike Hunchback, as I kid I liked it but now I see it and it is so dark. I don't mind dark but the movie just weirds me out.


----------



## Suzie13

Tressure planet. I think it was really underrated movie


----------



## luisov

Probably Emperor's New Groove. I don't like the fact that people usually forget The Rescuers, The Great Mouse Detective or Olliver and Company, but to be fair, those movies were quite successful when they were just released.

More recently... I think Meet the Robinsons was really entertaining, but it did very poorly commercially.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Treasure Planet!! 

I thought it was super. What a great spin on the classic Treasure Island story! My DS7, DS4, and DH LOVE LOVE the movie! 

You cannot find ANYTHING Treasure Planet related anywhere at Disney anymore. It was such a cool movie.


----------



## DonaldDuck80

Meet the Robinsons.  It's quirky but very cute.  Plus has a very uplifting message, "Keep Moving Forward!"  (Taken from a Walt Disney quote)


----------



## Dallas Bengal

Mine is a very old movie. Its also one of my most favorite rides in MK. It's
Song Of The South. I think uncle Remus's tails have some great lessons in them, like You cant run away from your Troubles. Does anyone else like this movie? You can get it on DVD from the UK but not in the US.


----------



## Dallas Bengal

HubbDave said:


> Incredibles
> 
> Emperor
> Mulan
> Pete's Dragon



Pete's Dragon..yes fun movie


----------



## twinklebug

CarlaLovesDisney said:


> *Atlantis* is my definite number 1 for most underrated Disney movie. But also:
> 
> Treasure Planet
> Robin Hood
> 101 Dalmatians
> The Princess and the Frog
> The Emperor's New Groove
> Oliver and Company
> Home on the Range
> The Rescuers
> The Great Mouse Detective
> Meet the Robinsons
> The Lion King 1 1/2



*Atlantis* and *Treasure Planet* are my top two movies, not in just that Disney underrates them, but that they simply are two of their best films.

How is it that Kida has been overlooked as a Disney princess?


----------



## Disneylandnewbie

WyoMickey said:


> Song of the South.




This and 

Emperors New Groove
Atlantis
Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Son of Gadsden

Song of the South

DW loves Splash Mountain, has never seen Song of the South. 


Robin Hood and Lion King 1 1/2 are pretty underrated, too, I think. Grew up watching Robin Hood on repeat. That whistle song is still stuck in my head. Just saw LK1.5 recently. I thought it was pretty entertaining, as opposed to how LK2 faded into history.


----------



## Aeryn76

I agree with Robin Hood. I also love Sword in the Stone & Chicken Little.


----------



## frozenchick

The Emperor's New Groove for sure, also maybe A Bug's Life or Oz: The Great & Powerful


----------



## Yellowstonetim

I'd agree with Treasure Planet.  It was a rather good twist on the classic tale.

 My number one would be The Rescuers.  I don't know why this isn't a classic.  Wonderful characters, story, a great villain, villain's side kick, and all around fun.  It is one of the few Disney movies to get a quality theatrical release sequel, too. My family loves both.

 And hot off the presses given some reviews, I think I'll be the first to add Maleficent to this list.  It was awesome with a great story, very well done, I absolutely love it, but some apparently think it was putrid.


----------



## DisneyDreaming14

Hercules
Mulan
Pocahontas
Tarzan
Treasure Planet 
Emperors New Groove

The list goes on…!


----------



## Retro Magic

Pocahontas for sure.
The Rescuers Movies.

And although I may not love it now as much as I did when I was younger, still a very good movie, Bedknobs & Broomsticks.


----------



## LiveLaughLoveDisney

Atlantis: The Lost Empire


----------



## Gibbs

Lone Ranger! Absolutely loved it, but it didnt do so hot it the Box Office and it recieved bpvery low reviews. But I thought it was beautifully done and had alot of underly messages and themes. But maybe Im just a sucker for the combo of Verbinski/Depp & Depp/Bonham-Carter


----------



## Mfischee

BUGS LIFE!
Since we're going to Disney in August we have been having disney movie marathons of all Disney movies and I have often forgot how good this movie is! Definitely favorite this over Cinderella, Frozen, Little Mermaid, Lion King, etc.


----------



## Rose23

Scarecrow of Romney Marsh!


----------



## Ulysses

The Aristocats has always been my favorite Disney movie. 

Although of more recent vintage, Wreck-it-Ralph was my absolute favorite. I wish that one got a little more love.


----------



## omalleythealicat

I think Meet the Robinsons is one of the most underrated Disney movies. It has such a good message to it, which is to *keep moving forward* no matter what or who tries to stop you. And the fact that they used an actual quote from Walt Disney as a theme for the movie always makes my day.
Another really underrated but more recent of the Disney movies I think is Saving Mr. Banks. I never hear people talking about it when it's actually one of my favorite Disney movies. It sheds some light on the process it took for Disney to get the rights to PL Travers book, Mary Poppins. Tom Hanks portrayed a wonderful Walt, practically perfect if you ask me. I loved seeing the process of them creating some of the Mary Poppins scenes as that, too, is one of my favorites. It may have been sad, but that doesn't mean it should be overlooked.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

- Saving Mr. Banks
- Mary Poppins
- I feel like prior to this anniversary people largely forget the lion king
- The many adventures of Winnie the pooh. Everyone knows pooh, so many people never watch the adorable movie!


----------



## tstidm1

I think Song of the South is an underrated Disney Film from a Technical standpoint. It's controversial from a societal standpoint and may never get released again because of it. It was a masterful marriage of Live Action and Animation that was used nearly 20 years later in the more remembered Mary Poppins. 

Also, The Lion king. It is the greatest American animated film I've ever seen. The first four minutes may be among the greatest animation I've seen from the traditional ear. It's amazing why the closest thing to a good Lion king attraction is Festival of the lion king. Why no theme park has a Lion King Dark Ride in it is besides me?


----------



## Julian42

According to me, the 1987 Disney movie - The Brave Little Toaster - seems to be the most underrated of all animated movies. Based on the novel by Thomas Disch by the same name, the movie is an adventurous tale based on the lives of five appliances - a toaster, a blanket, a desk lamp, a vacuum cleaner and a tube radio - who go on a quest to find their owner who hasn't come back to get them.


----------



## alicat8

Julian42 said:


> According to me, the 1987 Disney movie - The Brave Little Toaster - seems to be the most underrated of all animated movies. Based on the novel by Thomas Disch by the same name, the movie is an adventurous tale based on the lives of five appliances - a toaster, a blanket, a desk lamp, a vacuum cleaner and a tube radio - who go on a quest to find their owner who hasn't come back to get them.



LOVE the Brave Little Toaster!  You're right-totally underrated.


----------



## frozenchick

I feel like Aladdin is a little underrated.  Emperor's New Groove was amazing, as was Chicken Little and Pinocchio.  No love shown.


----------



## percywinchester

Definitely agree with Hercules (also it's a bit historically inaccurate, but it has a GREAT soundtrack ), and Emperor's New Groove. Not really sure whether or not this is under-rated, but the Incredibles is such a good movie. Deserves tons of praise.


----------



## Stigsmom

Have to agree with Brave Little Toaster! When Toy Story came out I felt they had copied some of the ideas from this one!

If not this, then Legend of Sleepy Hollow! I guess that is more of a mini-movie. That, or Sword in the Stone. I loved Merlin!!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

1. Emperor's New Groove-- this movie is downright hilarious, clever, and just generally amazing, and it has a great message too. Also, extremely quotable, and hilarious villain. 
2. Wreck-It Ralph-- No one ever talks about Wreck-it Ralph it seems, and it's just overall a fantastic movie. Very creatively done, I love the whole world they made, the characters are vivid, developed, and believable and the villain is amazing, so evil and perfect. I just love how the develop the relationships between different characters (Ralph and Vanellope, and even Ralph and Felix), it's just incredibly well done, and good storytelling all that. 
3. Meet the Robinsons for reasons mentioned above. Love that movie.


----------



## hnorthrop09

I think the Aristocrats are among the underrated category. I loved watching it as a child, I loved the scene where the barn animals beat up the butler


----------



## SuzaBanana

Aristocats
Pete's Dragon
Babes in Toyland (used to watch this ALL the time on the Disney channel as a kid)
Lion King
Fox and the Hound
Bug's Life
3 Caballeros
Robin Hood


----------



## JasonMarsh

Most memorable thing about Hercules for me was the line "Someone call IX-I-I !!"  Even have a T-shirt saying that...


----------



## disneynerd28

Definitely Brother Bear! It's one of my favorites. It's funny, it has Phil Collins music (which is AMAZING), and it has good messages in it as well! 

Also Emperor's New Groove, Bug's Life, Fox and the Hound, The Rescuers, and Princess and the Frog!


----------



## disneyjes

omalleythealicat said:


> I think Meet the Robinsons is one of the most underrated Disney movies. It has such a good message to it, which is to *keep moving forward* no matter what or who tries to stop you. And the fact that they used an actual quote from Walt Disney as a theme for the movie always makes my day.
> Another really underrated but more recent of the Disney movies I think is Saving Mr. Banks. I never hear people talking about it when it's actually one of my favorite Disney movies. It sheds some light on the process it took for Disney to get the rights to PL Travers book, Mary Poppins. Tom Hanks portrayed a wonderful Walt, practically perfect if you ask me. I loved seeing the process of them creating some of the Mary Poppins scenes as that, too, is one of my favorites. It may have been sad, but that doesn't mean it should be overlooked.



Both of these!!!


----------



## BayDoesDisney

I love Mulan and Pocahantas but they are so unerrated!


----------



## PrincessShea

Echoing everyone who said The Hunchback of Notre Dame. The animation and backgrounds are amazing. The songs are probably the best in any movie, and the story is great. I think it gets a lot of undeserved hate because it veers so much from the book.

And I know this probably doesn't count because I don't think it was technically made by Disney, but Disney is on the DVD box...The Brave Little Toaster. Infinitely rewatchable.


----------



## Micca

PrincessShea said:


> Echoing everyone who said The Hunchback of Notre Dame. The animation and backgrounds are amazing. The songs are probably the best in any movie, and the story is great. I think it gets a lot of undeserved hate because it veers so much from the book.
> 
> And I know this probably doesn't count because I don't think it was technically made by Disney, but Disney is on the DVD box...The Brave Little Toaster. Infinitely rewatchable.



Did you ever see the live production at DHS?  OMG, it was fantastic.  I don't even like musicals--movies or stage--as a rule, but this was phenomenal.  I may have post this previously, but I took a friend from NYC to WDW and we watched the DHS production.  He was in awe, he said something to the effect that it was close to Broadway quality.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Didn't read the whole thread so these were probably mentioned, but I would say Emperor's New Groove and Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## Aladar2004

Wall-e too.


----------



## Newsies

Mine is Newsies!  I feel like it got little to no love until Papermill decided to bring it back to life  Critics were very harsh on it while it was in theaters.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

Of recent releases, I'd have to choose The Princess and the Frog.
From older times, I always wish there was more RESCUERS presence.


----------



## RustManFan

I would love to say Hunchback but I can't get beyond the fact that it was disneyfield too much.  Characters should have died!

Pocahontas?  No.  The music is great but this isn't the story of a real person's real life.

Wall-E?  Maybe we should start a campaign to make Ave a Princess!

guess I will say Ratatouille


----------



## jtwibih

Robin Hood
Pete's Dragon
Pollyanna
Old Yeller

I always enjoyed the time period of Pollyanna and the message is nice too. I'm not sure that these are underrated as much as they are just forgotten.


----------



## keneka

Some of my favorites are probably the most underrated - sometimes even forgotten:

Atlantis:The Lost Empire, Treasure Planet, Bolt, Meet the Robinsons


----------



## ElectroHeart

Wall-E: Everyone I know seems to hate it, but I absolutely loved it.


----------



## >Ash<

mine; 
Basil The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Coby29

I'm glad to see I'm not the first to mention 'The Hunchback of Notre Dame' which is one of my all-time favourite Disney animated classics and has been since I first saw it in the cinema. The soundtrack is incredible (probably my favourite actually) and the backgrounds are beautiful.

I also really enjoyed Brother Bear. :3


----------



## BrokeMack

The Rocketeer


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Ratatouille. Such a wonderful film - I'm hoping they give them their own attraction in  he parks one day


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Emperor's New Groove! My DD and I were just talking about how this movie gets no love and it's hilarious. There was even a tv series, and now . . .nothing


----------



## BrokeMack

It's a cult favorite. My brother loves it, but I don't really get it.


----------



## whiporee

carmelhp said:


> TDO has been purposely suppressed SOTS. When I was a kid watching Wonderful World of Disney (in living color) on Sunday nights in the '70's they played it fairly often, at least several times. Then, nothing, like it never existed.



I was the same way. I remember it clearly, but hadn't been able to see it. It's an odd movie. I bought a bootleg after my kids rode Splash Mountain so many times without a frame of reference. They really dug the Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Fox stuff, but thought the human acting stuff was pretty silly. 

It's certainly got a level of racial insensitivity to it, but more than that, the plot doesn't work. Ruth Warrick's character makes no sense, either, and it's hard topical it in time -- is it reconstruction Georgia? That would bet my best bet. 

But it did give us Zip-A-Dee-Do-Da, so it can't be all bad. But there's not enough there to want it unevaluated, though.


----------



## carmelhp

whiporee said:


> I was the same way. I remember it clearly, but hadn't been able to see it. It's an odd movie. I bought a bootleg after my kids rode Splash Mountain so many times without a frame of reference. They really dug the Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Fox stuff, but thought the human acting stuff was pretty silly.
> 
> It's certainly got a level of racial insensitivity to it, but more than that, the plot doesn't work. Ruth Warrick's character makes no sense, either, and it's hard topical it in time -- is it reconstruction Georgia? That would bet my best bet.
> 
> But it did give us Zip-A-Dee-Do-Da, so it can't be all bad. But there's not enough there to want it unevaluated, though.



James Baskett, the actor who portrayed Uncle Remus, is buried a short distance from where I'm sitting in Indianapolis. After his death in 1948, his wife wrote Walt Disney to thank him for being "a friend indeed" when they were in need. Walt advocated for Baskett's Oscar and he was awarded an honorary Oscar in 1947, the first black male actor to be awarded an Oscar (Hattie McDaniel was the first black female for her role in GWTW, another movie criticized for racial depictions). Movies are products of their time, and should be seen as such. I don't think we should try to bury history, or throw out the good with the bad. It is set in Reconstruction period Georgia, but I really don't remember enough of the plot to say whether or not it is a deserving work. I would like the chance to see it again.


----------



## Kenny1113

Love emperors new groove. It's hilarious. -Llama-face! So underrated.

Another underrated was meet the Robinson's. DH and I laughed hysterically when we saw this in the theater.

I see wall-e on this list , but I don't think its underrated, IIRC it got quite a bit of hype. If I'm wrong, then yes add that one to my list too! 

A pp mentioned Princess and the frog I agree best princess movie in recent years (possibly best Disney recent release). I'm not sure that it was underrated, got quite a bit of hype locally-not like frozen though. 

Oh! I forgot Hercules-yes that one is very funny! Underrated!


----------



## RustManFan

Disney never could have made Hunchback if they didn't almost completely change the story.  Everybody is supposed to DIE!  They shouldn't mess with someonelse's property and should develop more fresh, new and creative stories.  One reason that HOND may be underrated is that others think like me.  I do love the music though.

My vote would be for Treasure Planet if I could only name one


----------



## Coby29

RustManFan said:


> Disney never could have made Hunchback if they didn't almost completely change the story.  Everybody is supposed to DIE!  They shouldn't mess with someonelse's property and should develop more fresh, new and creative stories.  One reason that HOND may be underrated is that others think like me.  I do love the music though.
> 
> My vote would be for Treasure Planet if I could only name one



I think that this sentiment could be argued for quite a few Disney movies. Hercules and Hunchback are prime examples of how Disney has dramatically altered a tale/series of tales to make a more accessible and/or pleasing movie. I still thoroughly enjoy both despite their alterations (my degree is in Classics and Hercules is one of the few classically-inspired films that escapes my criticisms). 

On that train of thought, Hercules is another underrated movie that I love.


----------



## RustManFan

There is a big difference in my mind between a tale and a book by a known author.  Hunchback is certainly not a tale!


----------



## Coby29

RustManFan said:


> There is a big difference in my mind between a tale and a book by a known author.  Hunchback is certainly not a tale!


True that, can't say I disagree!


----------



## beautyandmouse

Song of the South :X
and Emperor's New Groove!! Such a funny movie and yet no merch, nothing


----------



## once

Hercules and Wreck-it Ralph. I love them both and would love a Wreck-It Ralph sequel with more video games characters (Final Fantasy!!!)


----------



## dreaminginwonderland

I know a lot of people have already said these but in my opinion the movies I consider underrated are usually Disney movies that arn't recognized anywhere in the Disney parks or movies that just are ignored. 
1. Hunchback of Notre Dame- This movie is amazing, pretty dark for a Disney movie but it has an amazing story line. It's a very moralizing and moving movie in my opinion. This movie is one of my favorite Disney soundtracks, it has so many amazing songs.
2. Tarzan- Another amazing story, some humor and and an amazing soundtrack my phil collins. Can we take a moment to appreciate Jane?? She's such a great female character in my opinion.
3. Bugs life- Very funny, I feel like it's neglected when put up to fan favorites like Toy Story and Monsters Inc
4. Sleeping Beauty- So this one may be controversial as Princess Aurora has her own castle however, I feel like the newer generations don't appreciate this movie or don't know who she is. This is actually my favorite disney movie, Aurora is my fav princess, Phillip is my fav prince, Maleficent is my fav villain, and the animation in this movie is spectacular and unlike any other disney movie.  
Also I love Goof troop and The goofy movies.... Their are so many others but I just put in my favorite underrated ones


----------



## daphnehdz108

Meet the Robinsons is underrated and one of my favorites. "Keep moving forward!"


----------



## ettinkerbell

Have not seen it mentioned, but hubby & I really enjoyed "John Carter" and had hoped for a sequel, very underrated.  Also, thoroughly enjoy "The Lone Ranger"


----------



## CowgirlMama

ettinkerbell said:


> Have not seen it mentioned, but hubby & I really enjoyed "John Carter" and had hoped for a sequel, very underrated.  Also, thoroughly enjoy "The Lone Ranger"



My family also enjoyed John Carter and I really wish they would have came out with a sequel.


----------



## Stinkerbell92

I agree that The Hunchback of Notre Dame has to top the list. The story is great and the music is top notch. Other underrated Disney movies in my opinion are The Rescuers, The Aristocats, and The Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## LittleBlueFlower

Tarzan, Hercules, and Atlantis. Swiss Family Robinson was another favorite when I was little.


----------



## LizardQueen8

For animated, another vote for Treasure Planet. It was eviscerated by critics when it came out, so I did not see it until about 5 years ago. And I thought it was an incredibly well done take on Treasure Island. A darker movie, yes, but still so good. It does seem that in general, it's the darker animated movies that are the underrated ones (Hunchback, Fox and the Hound, Atlantis, etc.).

For live action, Escape From Witch Mountain. Some of the plot is a little over the top, yes, but Eddie Albert, Ray Milland and Donald Pleasence all turn in fantastic performances, and there is a nice message there about embracing who you are even if it is not the norm.


----------



## derekleigh

I might be in the minority, but Wreck-It Ralph. Being big into video games back in the late-80s/early-90s, the movie was a huge hit for me. I've read a sequel is in line and will be very excited to see it should it ever see the daylight.


----------



## baldy6060

Sword in the Stone
Robin Hood
Lilo & Stitch
Black Cauldron
A Goofy Movie
Meet the Robinsons
Bolt
Mars Needs Moms
Winnie the Pooh (new)

Also a lot of the old live action movies.
I also heard many people say Frozen was the best Disney movie since The Lion King. Really? Tangled was amazing. Princess and the Frog was far better in my opinion. Was Frozen better animation-wise? Maybe. Music-wise? Definitely. But to overlook those instant classics would be a shame.


----------



## richmo

Polling the family, we'd go with Mulan, Brave and Tangled as movies that were  good and underrated.

Also, I don't think Lone Ranger is nearly as bad as it got slammed upon release.  I've seen it at least once thru and I find its one I'll watch a piece of when I run into it on HBO, FX, etc.


----------



## kenny

Love wreck it Ralph. Quote it often and always makes me and dd laugh

Also thought lilo and stitch was really good but never gets any props

Dds love Mulan II


----------



## trishwal

The Three Lives of Thomasina. 
Okay, this is aging me, but talk about a forgotten movie from the 60's (it was re-released in the theaters in the 70's so I never saw the original release). It's a live-action film with a nice witch, and the girl from Mary Poppins, and weird dream sequences involving cats talking.  But I loved it, and now have an orange Thomasina of my own (except he's a boy kitty named Crush).


----------



## LilPiglet

I always thought Bolt was a great Disney movie and that doesn't seem to be very popular by most people.


----------



## Buzz-Light-Beer

The classic Alice In Wonderful has never been looked at on the same level as Cinderella, Snow White, and Sleeping Beauty. It just seems like people never grasped onto Alice and the other zany characters from the movie. I agree that some of the parts of the movie is out there, but in a lot of ways that is why I love it.


----------



## whitney250

Hunchback and Fox and the Hound for me


----------



## Yellowstonetim

I'm changing my vote... to Tomorrowland.   Bolt is awesome.  I showed to some kids and adults and ALL said wow, after.


----------



## Tiki Mark

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Princess and the Frog. Rapunzel was so popular that Tiana was pushed back but I think she is the best Disney Princess and it's one of the best Disney Movies in recent times.


I'm totally with you! Has some of my favorite Disney tunes ever.  Great movie! 

I haven't seen this in ages, but I remember loving Pete's Dragon.


----------



## KingLlama

Blackbeard's Ghost
The North Avenue Irregulars


----------



## Twinkling

Dinosaur. I freaking adore that movie and the animation was AMAZING for it's time...heck, it still looks pretty darn fantastic now! The characters are so likable and I feel like the entire plot was just executed so well. I'm really sad it's such a forgotten film, it's such a gem.


----------



## ChristinaMarie023

If we're talking classics, I adore 101 Dalmatians and have yet to meet someone else whose favorite it also is. So I've gotta rep the home team on that one. 

A Goofy Movie is also sorely underrated, as is the music from that film! Stand Out and Eye to Eye are fantastic in all honesty.


----------



## brb1006

Aristocats anyone, these days Marie is the only Disney character who represents that film. The other cats including Duchess,Toulouse, and Berlioz rarely show up in Marie merchandise.


----------



## ELSA711

Tiki Mark said:


> I'm totally with you! Has some of my favorite Disney tunes ever.  Great movie!
> 
> I haven't seen this in ages, but I remember loving Pete's Dragon.



Tiana was my DDs first fav princess, blew Rapunzel away - she just finally met her at POR last year after waiting almost two years.. She was so happy.
I think I watched that movie 100 times with her.

I don't know if underrated is true for my list as I don't remember the 'hype' - it was long ago:

Fox and the Hound (boy do they need to sell a playset for this)
Pocahontas
Wreck it Ralph
All the Nature Movies (adore them)

Most Recent : Big Hero 6 ( I loved loved this movie!!)  Just didn't feel very big


----------



## ELSA711

brb1006 said:


> Aristocats anyone?


We watched that frequently even on VHS, loved in my house!!!


----------



## brb1006

ELSA711 said:


> We watched that frequently even on VHS, loved in my house!!!


I watched that film two days before we left for our Senior Trip. Since I wanted to refresher my memory for the character's personalities. I can't tell if Marie is arrogant or spoiled around her brothers but besides that she's very cute. She is even my favorite Disney character next to Pinocchio.


----------



## LanaBear-ox

The Original Parent Trap film! Such a classic


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

brb1006 said:


> Aristocats anyone, these days Marie is the only Disney character who represents that film. The other cats including Duchess,Toulouse, and Berlioz rarely show up in Marie merchandise.


The Aristocats is a fantastic movie. I love all the characters in that movie especially Scat Cat and his Band of Alley cats. Thomas O' Malley is also very cool.


----------



## hurley41

I'll throw another vote to Blackbeard's Ghost. Also not a very traditional Disney movie, but I thought Something Wicked This Way Comes was always underrated. Loved the whole look and feel of that movie, and can still remember fondly how it scared me as a kid


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

As for non animated Disney films I will choose The Ugly Dachshund. A great an timeless classic in my book.


----------



## The Disney Movie Review

katiee37 said:


> I would have to say Oliver and Company. I was surprised when I went to college how many people had never seen it, and it was one of my favorites growing up.
> 
> I also think 101 Dalmatians is underrated now. I remember it being a big deal when it came out and there were a lot of McDonalds/Burger King/assorted fast food places that picked it up for Happy Meal toys and I'm sure other sponsorships came of it, but nowadays it doesn't seem like a popular movie. It's one of the movies I wish was represented more in the parks aside from All Star Movies and the occasional Cruella de Vil appearance.



I never thought about that being underrated, but I can totally see what you're saying! I remember when sales of dalmatians spiked, but I think it has become underrated. Great points.


----------



## TianaPrincess

It's my favorite and I think it could be more recognized by more people. The movie is The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

I really enjoy The Sword and the Stone. It is a fantastic story, but never seems to get any respect at all.


----------



## Hootenany

I think Treasure Planet, Pollyanna, Wall-E, The Incredibles, The Great Mouse Detective, Kim Possible: A Stitch in Time and, Brother Bear, Peter Pan 2: Return to Neverland are under-rated. I also STRONGLY agree with Hunchback of Notre Dame, Hercules and The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

Hootenany said:


> I think Treasure Planet, Pollyanna, Wall-E, The Incredibles, The Great Mouse Detective, Kim Possible: A Stitch in Time and, Brother Bear, Peter Pan 2: Return to Neverland are under-rated. I also STRONGLY agree with Hunchback of Notre Dame, Hercules and The Princess and the Frog.


Would also like to mention in addition to Sword and the Stone, the movie Robin Hood. The songs are fantastic and The Rooster/Narrator is such a great character. I would also like to agree with the above poster on Brother Bear. I really thought that was a cool story.


----------



## ELSA711

Brother Bear is wonderful.  I cry through out the entire movie..lol

I guess I never paid attention to movies not getting recognized since my family loves those movies.
And we lived and breathed Princess and the Frog for 4 straight years for little DD!
I spent 4 years searching high and low for Princess and the Frog stuff. I cried when she met Tiana for the first time last year.


----------



## emilyalexis

I agree with A Bugs Life! I don't remember liking it much when I first saw it, but recently rewatched it and couldn't believe how detailed and creative it was. And funny!


----------



## Hotdogdance

Lilo and Stitch , Pocahontas and the Princess and the Frog.   Love the imperfect characters and family focus in lilo and stitch. Love the music in Frog and Pocahontas.


----------



## LifeTheDisneyWay14

I think Cars & Cars 2 are underrated - I don't know why everyone seems to hate them! I think they're really cute and I'm not even the little boy target audience


----------



## Luke v

Brother Bear had a very intriguing plot, and quite a few funny characters.

Fox and the Hound.. movie makes me want to cry more than any other.

More recently.. I say Inside Out should get more hype tbh, the whole movie had numerous parts that either made you want to laugh or cry, while having such a well thought out plot that actually got me thinking what's going on in my brain "headquarters" haha


----------



## BrokeMack

Pixar is tricky. I think everyone likes Toy Story 3, Nemo and maybe The Incredibles, but others like Cars or even Toy Story 2 are really divisive. Meanwhile, Planes: Fire and Rescue, which was a sequel to a second-rate Cars knock-off was much better than Cars 2, which was a full-on Pixar movie.


----------



## Getchell Williams

A Goofy Movie!!!


----------



## supernova

LifeTheDisneyWay14 said:


> I think Cars & Cars 2 are underrated - I don't know why everyone seems to hate them! I think they're really cute and I'm not even the little boy target audience


I swore off seeing the original Cars in the theater because the advertising just wasn't getting me.  I finally decided to give it a shot and I was really sorry that I didn't see that one during its original run.  So when Cars 2 came out, I was sure to buy my ticket... and wow, was I sorry I did.  I actually fell asleep in the theater, and work up just after Mater was tied up in Big Ben.  Since then, I've seen bits and pieces of the movie, but I still haven't sat through the entire film yet.


----------



## zlah31

So many to choose from. One of my all time favs from the time I was little has to be a very underrated The Fox and The Hound.


----------



## supernova

BrokeMack said:


> Pixar is tricky. I think everyone likes Toy Story 3, Nemo and maybe The Incredibles, but others like Cars or even Toy Story 2 are really divisive. Meanwhile, Planes: Fire and Rescue, which was a sequel to a second-rate Cars knock-off was much better than Cars 2, which was a full-on Pixar movie.


Couldn't stand The Incredibles.  Possibly my least favorite Pixar film.  Was way too long, and seemed like it could have ended about three times before it finally (mercifully) did.  I nearly walked out twice, and am still kicking myself for not having done so.


----------



## BrokeMack

Pixar movies are very personal. Brave is so dependent on the mother daughter dynamic that it  might not speak to men, whereas the Incredibles is very much I think directed at husbands and fathers.


----------



## Grace W

rabyoga said:


> I think Wall-e is vastly underrated.  I thought it was brillant and very romantic.
> I also feel that Chicken Little doesn't get any respect; but I really liked it.


I don't think about Chicken Little, but when I end up watching it, I remember how cute it actually is.


----------



## Hunkules101

I would have to agree with basically all of these. I only recently watched the Great Mouse Detective, and man oh man it was 'Great' haha. I've also always thought that treasure planet, oliver and company, hercules and hunchback were very underrated.


----------



## Aunt Dani

There were a ton of live action movies from I think the 60s and 70s that we watched on the Disney Channel when we first got cable, or rented from our pre-Blockbuster video store. They never show up anywhere. 

But 2 of my all time favorites are Bedknobs and Broomsticks, and Robin Hood. Oo-de-Lally!


----------



## brb1006

The Wind And The Willows anyone? Mr Toad would have made a fun meetable character.


----------



## OneThree

The Sword in the Stone


----------



## chookie94

Meet the Robinson's. Such a cute, funny and under appreciated movie!


----------



## cijay

I don't know about underrated but certainly underappreciated is Fantasia.


----------



## acbshada

I think I'd go with The Great Mouse Detective on this one.  It's one of the quiet ones that sort of slips into the shadows of the past, but I love that movie.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Emperors New Groove, Tarzan and Goofy Movie.
We loved ENG so much we named our dogs Kronk and Kuzco, but we need to reverse their names now that they are older and have switched personalities!


----------



## JoWiJo

How about some love for live action movies? There are other live action Disney movies that I like than the ones below, but these get some votes from me.

The Shaggy Dog (1959)
That Darn Cat! (1965)
The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
The World's Greatest Athlete
Escape to Witch Mountain
No Deposit, No Return
Gus
The Shaggy D.A.
The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again


----------



## StayClassy

Black Cauldron was always a favorite of mine & no one ever seems to have seen it or even know of its existence.

Also Hercules, Tarzan, and hunchback are all extremely underrated.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Atlantis, Hunchback of Notre Dame, & Emperor's New Groove are my favorites!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Love, love, love, Goofy Movie!  Named my son, Max because of it!


----------



## Pix-Cali-Tropic_95

Okay...this thread is leaving me a bit confused here. I mean, are we putting up our opinions on what's underrated based on audience thoughts or merchandise marketing? Because I've noticed some of the titles you guys have been listing did make occasional comebacks to the store shelves from time to time...although recently we did just pass the 50th anniversary of _Mary Poppins_ a while ago and I'll bet you that, even at the Disney Store, there was barely any merchandise related to it--except, of course, I think, some kind of a bag or something. And I guess in merchandising terms, I'd have to say the majority of Pixar films, because while some of it has returned to Disney Store for a while and still continue to be sold via Toys 'R Us and Hallmark--plus on and off as graphic tees over at Hot Topic--I'm still constantly having to shop online for those via Amazon and eBay! Especially the _WALL-E_ stuff because it's my all-time personal favorite. And when I volunteered at one of my old schools, I did not see any _Inside Out_ backpacks or lunchboxes being used...

Too bad all they ever sell for most of the time is _Toy Story _and _Cars_--which I find to be a problem that frustrates me every time I shop, and I especially mean ever since I officially entered Pixar fandom between junior high and high school years! Still, I'd have to agree with you guys about the classic Disney films, too...'cause I'll bet those of you growing up in the 70s and 80s didn't see much merchandise for _The Black Hole _or _Tron_, either! (And I say this because of listed findings on recent eBay searches...)

Sorry. Rant over. Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

Like some have said: A Goofy Movie and Emperor's New Groove

I also think a lot of movies that make a second from the original like Pocahontas 2 and Mulan 2, etc. never really got any attention. I know they were mainly straight-to-video sequels, but sometimes I forget they were even made.


----------



## Stinky Socks

The Jungle Book  so many funny scenes


----------



## Stitch of Star Command

From what I can remember off the top of my head are Treasure Planet, Atlantis: The Lost Empire, Tarzan, A Goofy Movie, Emperor's New Groove and The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## CinderellasKastle

My top 3 favorite Disney movies are:
1) Hercules
2) The Hunchback of Notre Dame
3) Pocahontas

When I mention this to people, they all say "Wow, those are incredible underrated" and I agree. They are all SO well done animation wise, and I enjoy the music and storyline for each of them. I think Hunchback has some of the best animation ever done by Disney. I remember watching a behind the scenes video back in the 90's that the animators actually went to Notre Dame for inspiration behind their sketches.


----------



## La Stilla

"The hunchback of Notre Dame", it truly is beautiful film, what a soundtrack, what a villain, Esme's and Phoebus relationship was fun, message was great, Quasi is one of the gentlest at heart heroes; "The sword in the stone", I like this one very, very much! "The great mouse detective" (am I the only one that found this movie very dark in its visuals and story?) ; "Hercules" maybe. "The black cauldron" too.
MAny of them are...not sure why. I guess some movies 'clique' better with the general public.


----------



## old lady

Meet the Robinsons is probably the least remember while being a great movie.


----------

